# Total Improvement Services



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone ever heard of them of worked for them? 

I answered an ad they had and am thinking no way. Too many "at the sole discretion of the contractor" clauses in the contract for me. 

_Total Improvement Services 
Jacksonville, Florida _


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you have a price listing for them?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

another new one...it never stops


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

No pricing, just a contract that is long winded and full of protection for them and you grab your ankles type of wording.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Just received an email from them. Don't think I'm going to respond after reading the postings above.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

They must be desperate emailed them back told them I don't work for regionals they responded with ok then I get another email today from a different person same company. 
Think I'll check the local CR and see if they are recruiting on there.
More companies to muddy up the water I just love this industry.


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Living in Florida, I can tell you that Jacksonville is apparently a hot bed for the Foreclosure market. Have no info on this company direct though.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I got the same Email today also.This **** never seems to stop one after another!


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

3rd email from 3rd different contact these people must be desperate! How do these no name companies land these contracts with the nationals? This is really getting ridiculous the pie is no longer sliced it is now grated so glad my exit strategy is playing out right.


----------



## ham (Aug 2, 2014)

*Total Improvement services*

You will loose money working for this people. will not recommend to my dangerous enemy.


----------

